# Anyway to fix a dim climate control display?



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

My climate control display is very dim. In the daytime is almost invisible, at night it's alright, but definitely dim. If I give it a good knock, it will display properly for a while, but eventually go back to being dull. I can't be the only one with this problem! Has anyone else had this? Can it be fixed? What do I need to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

it can be fixed as i did mine but its a time consuming work....u will have to pull the climate control out from the car then open it up and there will be white cloth looking like cable connecting two pieces of climate control with i think 10 connection in it i cant remember anyways its that white wide wire in dere and u will need to check and re solder connections on it and it will be bright again...

wat i would prefer is dat go to junk yard and pull the climate control from another maxima and hook it up into urs...easy to do it....


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for your help.

Funny thing is that I already went to the wreck yard and got a different one.......of course, it had the exact same problem! Is soldering easy? Is it as simple as just melting new solder onto the old contact, or is there prep?


----------

